# 14 lbs of Sweetness!



## krocdoc (Mar 11, 2008)

Finally built. 60 miler today and still smiling!








[/URL]


----------



## stover (Apr 24, 2010)

RSL Very nice. I just got my Vamoots frame the other day.


----------

